# any bargains for beer



## dodo

Hoping to buy some cheap beer this week, heineken would be great but would be open to othera aswell,  if you know a deal please let me know thanks


----------



## pudds

24 Cans Heniken 500ml 27euro in dunnes !


----------



## venice

Superquinn - 20 bottles Heniken 330 ml is €20


----------



## askU

*tesco: Carlsberg* 20 bottles (*300ml*) €*12*


----------



## ney001

dodo said:


> Hoping to buy some cheap beer this week, heineken would be great but would be open to othera aswell,  if you know a deal please let me know thanks



Supervalue 15euro for bud
Lidl - 15 euro carlsberg


----------



## Complainer

dodo said:


> heineken would be great


[broken link removed]


----------



## dodo

*thanks*

Guys thanks for the help got the 5 trays 24 cans heniken in Dunne's for 27E


----------



## pudds

*24 for €24 at Tesco*

From now until 7th June tesco are doing a 24 for €24 on a whole range of popular beers.



Kopparberg Mixed Fruit
Bulmers Berry
Bulmers Light
Bulmers Original
Bulmers Pear
Kopparberg Pear
Guinness
Heineken
Budweiser
Coors Light
Miller
Dutch Gold
Kopparberg Strawberry & Lime
Carlsberg
Carling
Remember drink responsible:


----------



## venice

5 letre mini keg of Heineken in Superquinn for 15 euro


----------



## enoxy

pudds said:


> From now until 7th June tesco are doing a 24 for €24 on a whole range of popular beers.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulmers Original
> Budweiser
> Coors Light
> :


 

Picked up 2 crates of Bulmers and one each of Bud and Coors - quite amazing value. Never seen Bulmers that cheap before - no need to go to Sainsburys in Newry anymore. That lot should hopefully see me through June and some of July...


----------



## naughto

pudds said:


> From now until 7th June tesco are doing a 24 for €24 on a whole range of popular beers.
> 
> 
> 
> Kopparberg Mixed Fruit
> Bulmers Berry
> Bulmers Light
> Bulmers Original
> Bulmers Pear
> Kopparberg Pear
> Guinness
> Heineken
> Budweiser
> Coors Light
> Miller
> Dutch Gold
> Kopparberg Strawberry & Lime
> Carlsberg
> Carling
> Remember drink responsible:




cool thanks for this in to tesco it is tomorrow to fill the boot


----------



## seantheman

naughto said:


> cool thanks for this in to tesco it is tomorrow to fill the boot


Was wondering how ye got on, considering the promotion was due to end on June 7th?


----------



## foxylady

Mace have 24 bottles corona for 20 euro


----------



## askU

foxylady said:


> Mace have 24 bottles corona for 20 euro


  What size bottle?


----------



## enoxy

*cobra*

Picked up twelve 33cl bottles of corona for a tenner in Tesco - yummy with curry.


----------



## foxylady

enoxy said:


> Picked up twelve 33cl bottles of corona for a tenner in Tesco - yummy with curry.


 

Was this recently?


----------



## enoxy

This morning in Tesco stillorgan - however I don't want people to get the impression that I'm in off licenses at that hour regularly!!


----------



## enoxy

foxylady said:


> Was this recently?


 
Clarification - meant to say it was* Cobra* beer (and not Corona).


----------



## dereko1969

molloys and a few other places, i think, have the porterhouse beers at 4 bottles for €7, great great beers and great value at that price.


----------



## foxylady

askU said:


> What size bottle?


 
Standard 330 ml bottles


----------



## enoxy

24 euros for 24 x 500ml cans of bud and carlsberg in supervalu at the moment. Nice...


----------

